# How do I know if my live scan has cleared before I go to DMV?



## train54 (Jul 27, 2010)

So I am trying to get an EMT job, and I got a response from a company... They told me that if I were prepared they would be doing interviews on Wednesday (they emailed me on Friday I believe). But along with your CPR, EMT cert, Drivers License, and H-6 driving record they wanted you to already have a Green Medical Examiners card and an Ambulance Drivers Certificate. I didn't have the last 3 things, so I set out this morning to get a live scan and a physical so I could get my Green card and be prepared to test for the Ambulance Drivers Cert...

Someone told me that I should be able to still make the interview on Wednesday, and that I could probably take the test on Tuesday to get my Ambulance Drivers Cert. But I don't think that my live scan will clear that fast, and that I will be able to get into the DMV and pass the test all in time. So to play it safe I emailed the guy back to ask if they will be doing interviews on any other dates...

I'm wondering if it is worth going into the DMV tomorrow after I get off work at 1:30 or not?

Does anyone know if you can call the DMV to find out if your results have come in yet? That's how I knew my San Diego County live scan cleared - by calling the county EMS office...

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## train54 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the lady that did this live scan didn't seem to know what she was doing... She asked my what my ID # was, how should I know? I have only done this one other time in my life! How many times have you done this lady?! Lol. Then I asked her how long it would take and she said like a week!

So I called the place that did the 1st live scan for my county cert and the guy told me to call this #: (916) 227-4557 and to have my ATI# and my 8digit date of birth to check the status.

The number just rings for up to 3 minutes if I wait that long, and never answers!:wacko:


----------



## train54 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well the phone number works now and it seems as if my background check went through the same day... I should have remembered to check again earlier today... Doh!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 27, 2010)

We recently talked about this in another section of the forum. It was a bit of trial, and no errors *laughs*, for me, and I recently got this all done. 

I walked into DMV, waited in line to get a number, and waited for them to call my number. When it was finally my turn, I asked for the ambulance driver license handbook, which is $5, and any paperwork I need to turn in for getting an ADL. They gave me a medical exam report, which had the green card stapled to it, the paperwork for the LiveScan, which has a copy for the angency that does it, a copy for you, and a copy you turn into the DMV when you are ready to take the test, and the same paper you fill out of a normal driver license, but instead you check off ambulance driver certificate instead.

I then took my medical exam paperwork, went to a clinic, and it costed about $70. They filled out the medical exam and green card, had me fill out parts of it, and told me to bring back the medicam exam paperwork to DMV and keep the green card in my wallet.

I then went to somewhere to get the LiveScan done. I gave them the paperwork the DMV gave me, and it contained all the necessary info for them to know what to do and where to send it. They kept a copy, gave me two copies, one of those copies was for DMV. The LiveScan was about $70 also.

I studied the blue ambulance driver handbook, and I also went to one of the AMR websites (http://www.amr-ces.com/?American Me...ifornia+Regional+Driver Training+DMV Practice) to practice the test. The test uses the exact same questions and answers exactly phrased as is, however, there are more questions than what that site provides so you still got to learn the rules somehow.

Schedule an appointment for DMV, walked in, turned in the paperwork, did a little check box thing saying that I do not take drugs, do not excessively drink alcohol, am not a felon, etc, write "NO EXCEPTION" on the side of it, they gave me the test, I passed the first try, and they gave me my cert. It's pink, and it's a temporary one for 180 days. Oh, the test is $25, and you get three tries. After that, you don't need to spend anymore money other than for gas on the way home. 

I've seen the ambulance driver license you receive in the mail. It looks exactly the same, except it's on white paper rather than pink afterwards, haha.

As for your concern about LiveScans, I don't think it needs to clear to take the test and get the temp. You just need to have proof that you did a LiveScan, which is that paper you turn into DMV. LiveScans, from what I heard from the people that did mine several times already, can take several days to a couple of months.

The test isn't hard, but what is gonna get people is when it ask for questions like when would emergency equipment not be required on an ambulance (by the way, answer: ambulance for neonatal), or what is required on an ambulance (whiole list in the ambulance handbook).


----------



## train54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Aprz said:


> We recently talked about this in another section of the forum. It was a bit of trial, and no errors *laughs*, for me, and I recently got this all done.
> 
> I walked into DMV, waited in line to get a number, and waited for them to call my number. When it was finally my turn, I asked for the ambulance driver license handbook, which is $5, and any paperwork I need to turn in for getting an ADL. They gave me a medical exam report, which had the green card stapled to it, the paperwork for the LiveScan, which has a copy for the angency that does it, a copy for you, and a copy you turn into the DMV when you are ready to take the test, and the same paper you fill out of a normal driver license, but instead you check off ambulance driver certificate instead.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed response!

So I went into the Oceanside DMV Monday morning and it was a zoo! I just walked up to the front of the line and asked the lady between people that were getting their turn to be in front of the line and see her for a live scan form. I left and paid to have the live scan done. (see my posts above for more on that experience, lol). I drove down to San Diego to a chiropractors office and had my medical examination done for only $40, and they had the proper form and green card too!

I should have gone into the DMV Tuesday around 1:30 after I got off of work. Instead now I will try getting there before they open at 9am on Wednesday to take the Ambulance Drivers License test. I understand that you can take it up to 3 times and study off of the graded tests that you have taken (I also took the practice test several times at the AMR website, got like 7 wrong first time and only 1 wrong the next time).

So assuming I pass the test tomorrow all I have to do is call in sick to work, and get to San Diego by 4pm to get my interview... I think it's all gonna work out. I just hope that I do well on the interview!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 28, 2010)

Calling in sick to work isn't good. What if you get caught? That would look bad for the people hiring you. You probably should've told work ahead of time.

Oh well, lucky you. I got to wait until I am 21 before I can work at most companies. I am 21 in two months, but I am afraid that if I turn in paperwork now, HR will look at it, see I am NOT 21, and will toss it. I want to walk in, but I am unsure of how or where. Afraid I might walk into the wrong building, haha.


----------



## Tonester (Jul 28, 2010)

It will take up to 6 months to receive the official Ambulance Drivers Cert. Mine took that long (received it in June 2010, tested January 2010) and this info is from DMV HQ. Because of the budget cutbacks, Sacramento is short staffed.

However, if you pass your written test at your local DMV office you will be issued a temporary driver cert (valid only 6 months) on the spot until the official one arrives via snail mail.

Green DOT card is completed by the physician performing the medical exam on you.


----------



## DDD (Oct 9, 2015)

So can someone explain why do we need to do livescan fingerprinting IF we have social security numbers, driver lic ids, military ids, passports, credit cards as second id, bills with our addesses which works in other govt agencies...why pay $50-$70 just so they clear our background?  dont the SSN and ID/passport/ and date of birth can do the same if all info and name match...right?  
Here is another little puzzle if someone can help me with: 
.....So I took a break from emt work and didnt work as emt for about 3-4 years and now trying to do it again part time and I went to get a replacement of my amb dr. lic from DMV since I couldnt find it at home.  so DMV took my application and charged me $12 for replacent of my amb dr. cert. I paid. They also said I dont need to do a livescan again and no need for another medical exam (green card). So I was happy cause all these fees add up.  then I get phone call from the DMV that my apllication is not complete and I do need med exam card and livescan fingerprints.  DMV clerk said my amb driver cert expired after 2 years and I need to go and do another livescan again.  SERIOUSLY??? WTF!!!  DOJ already got my fingers from the previous time...cant they just run my name and fingers in their database to check me?why the f DMV clerk tells me this???  is he just full of sht?


----------

